# Filezilla FTP Server kein Upload



## hhunderter (17. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich habe eine IP-Cam die mir Bilder auf meinen FTP-Server schicken soll jedoch erstellt er nur eine Mekrwürdige Datei und schreibt jede Sekunde was in die Server-Log hier mal ein auszug:

```
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - (not logged in) (192.168.0.152)> Connected, sending welcome message...
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - (not logged in) (192.168.0.152)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.41 beta
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - (not logged in) (192.168.0.152)> 220 ---------------------------------------------------------------------
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - (not logged in) (192.168.0.152)> USER root
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - (not logged in) (192.168.0.152)> 331 Password required for root
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - (not logged in) (192.168.0.152)> PASS *****
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> 230 Logged on
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> PWD
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> 257 "/" is current directory.
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> CWD /
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> 250 CWD successful. "/" is current directory.
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> CWD /cam/PZC3DV09700014
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> 250 CWD successful. "/cam/PZC3DV09700014" is current directory.
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> PASV
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> 227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,106,0,27)
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> list 
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> 150 Connection accepted
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> 226 Transfer OK
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> QUIT
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> 221 Goodbye
(000031)17.07.2013 10:05:53 - root (192.168.0.152)> disconnected.
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> rest 0
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> 350 Rest supported. Restarting at 0
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> ALLO 1048576
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> 202 No storage allocation neccessary.
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> CWD /
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> 250 CWD successful. "/" is current directory.
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> ALLO 1048576
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> 202 No storage allocation neccessary.
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> ALLO 1048576
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> 202 No storage allocation neccessary.
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> CWD /
(000028)17.07.2013 10:05:54 - root (192.168.0.152)> 250 CWD successful. "/" is current directory.
```


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich denke mal dass die Kamera mit der Antwort auf den ALLO Befehl nichts anfangen kann.

Mit diesem versucht er 3x 1 MB Speicher zu reservieren, was dein Server mit einer Info-Meldung ("202 No storage allocation neccessary.") quittiert.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Maltem (2. Oktober 2014)

Hi, DSL und Festnetz überfordert mich auch immer wieder und mit Filezilla bin ich Amateur. Aber kannst nicht z.B. alternativ OneDrive nutzen, womit es im Netz ist und es dann Paketeweise hochladen wenn sich das Problem nicht lösen lassen würde?


----------

